# Identical twins, what do you think??



## Laura2806

I'm rubbish at guessing genders so any guesses would be great! 

1st pics are 9wks 2nd 12+4 and 3rd 14+1! 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5336cc18.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps15db7252.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/2896401C-BDFD-44CF-B603-C0C6561AB561_zpsctsc9dfb.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/FCD8D926-544C-449A-BCEB-C31BC3ACE230_zpsd6msvydj.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/A41253F5-9AC9-4E9F-9A7D-10D8A8E4254B_zps7phjomox.jpg

Thanks!! :)


----------



## pachamama92

I'm guessing girls!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

One boy and one girl :)


----------



## pachamama92

That's what I thought too Bevzibubble! But are they not identical?


----------



## Laura2806

Yep identical so either or :) 

A few have said girls, I think boys! Lol


----------



## Melissa_M

:blue::blue::)


----------



## Pink1981

I think girls x


----------



## lau86

I am confused as to me it looks like one of each! But obviously that's not possible


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Girls =)


----------



## Laura2806

Yep most definitely identical! 

Interesting how split people are!


----------



## ellahopesky

i think boys x


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting! Twins! Maybe girls? Did the tech lean either way?


----------



## babylove x

I think boys, how exciting!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Not a hint Lucy! I'm kinda hoping that at our next scan in 2wks she might give us a hint!


----------



## babytots

I'd say girls x


----------



## hayley x

I think boys, one certainly has a boy nub so the other one must be too :) x


----------



## laura109

The bottom picture looks like a boy x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I think boys :)


----------



## Lucy3

Laura, I get so excited by twins!! You must have got such a shock when they said there's two in there! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Laura2806

Lucy we really did! Found out at 6+5, I was looking at the blob at the bottom of the screen and asked if that was a hb I could see so she said yes and pointed things out, I had completely ignored the top blob! Lol which hubs was looking at thinking so what's this?! Then the tech moved upto the top blob and said 'so what's this then?....there's two!' I just gasped! Lol And went on to ask if we had any assistance at all, told us they're identical, and I was crying saying I told you we'd have twins next! Lol which I had actually said to hubs in the summer and he laughed at me! 

It's looking more likely they're boys then!


----------



## Lucy3

I'd be crying too! Half excitement, half fear!! So special having twins, especially identical! Can't wait to find out pink or blue. Either way it's so exciting!!


----------



## MileyMamma

Bottom pic I say boy! Clear nub!


----------



## madseasons

:blue: :blue: is my guess :)


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, def think blue now!! :)

Lucy it sure is amazing! Can't get over how blessed we've been! After an early loss last Jan it took another 10months before we conceived again and were close to going for help due to my pcos! Hopefully 4wks and we'll know :)


----------



## cherrished

Congratulations Hun, I say team
Pink :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks! Really wanted to find out today if they'd tell me but hubs can't make the scan and he didn't want me to find and then tell him. Even though it would be much more personal than a tech telling us! :dohh:


----------



## BlueWater

I'm guessing :blue: :blue:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I think :blue: :blue: too.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm going to guess boys!


----------



## Laura2806

Soooooo got a sneak peak today! And from what the sono could see we're :pink:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you!! Total shock! Was completely expecting to be :blue:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

One boy one girl!

Never mind, just seen update. Congratulations :)


----------



## madseasons

AWESOME! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations!!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies! Still so surprised! Lol


----------



## Lucy3

OMG! Congrats Laura!!! I'm so excited for you! Two little girls!!! Post an updated pic if you can!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks hun!! Pics are really unclear but I'll post later :) next scan is a week today so we'll ask again :thumbup:


----------

